# looking for a religious gift - help!



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone

I would like to get MrBellini some sort of plaque/picture frame/ornament that has the child's traditional prayer:

_"As I lay me down to sleep, I pray the Lord my soul to keep"_

It is pretty much the only "traditional" prayer that we regularly say together and it is very special to us.

I'd like to buy him something to put on his bedside cabinet. I know he'd really like it.

If anyone knows where I can buy such a thing, I'd be grateful (printing it out from the internet isn't quite as special!).

Thanks all

Bellini xxx


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Have you tried the Clc, wesley owen or eden websites. Or try contacting them, they might be able to help.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thank you!


----------

